# Groaning sound when engaging in low gears



## VAgrrl44 (Oct 28, 2005)

My '96 Maxima (manual transmission) has begun making a loud groaning sound as I engage it into 1st gear or reverse. It only happens in these two gears, and it ends as soon as I am fully engaged in the gear. The sound appears to be coming from the back of the car as far as I can tell. Any thoughts?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Synchros on the way out...


----------



## VAgrrl44 (Oct 28, 2005)

*Thank you*

Thank you for the feedback. Any idea of how much these parts run and how complicated the labor is? I had trouble finding any information about it on the web, save for one posting on another site that said you should be abble to get synchronizers for under $250...


----------

